# AirWire G2 Decoder - DCC Output Compatibility?



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The Airwire G2 decoder is advertised as having a 3 amp DCC output intended for use with DCC sound decoders.


While browsing the net yesterday I came across a comment that the output of the G2 decoder is unipolar, not bi-polar as per the DCC specification and that this causes problems with some connected DCC decoders.


Is that actually true? That the DCC output of the G2 decoder is not bi-polar?

And a second related question - the minimum DCC voltage specified is +/- 7 volts DCC, I have seen comments that the G2 DCC voltage is less than that, only about 5 volts.

Can some AirWire experts please comment.

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, true, unipolar as far as I understand, but I would strongly urge direct communication with CVP. 

Yes, I have heard it was 5 volts, but I thought that was only true for the original decoder, not the G2. 

Greg


----------

